
German Circus Uses Stunning Holograms Instead of Live Animal Performers - pseudolus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/german-circus-uses-stunning-holograms-instead-live-animal-performers-180972376/
======
gus_massa
It is clearly not a real hologram, but I can't find any technical details. The
better source I got was this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3KbgGJux4E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3KbgGJux4E)
It looks like a projection on a cylindrical screen, and the description says:

> _Circus Roncalli is a German circus founded in 1976. Bluebox successfully
> installed 11x ZU850 Optoma models and 11x BX-CTA03 lenses to create a truly
> amazing circus holographic experience._

------
pseudolus
More pics are available on the BBC website [0].

[0]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/48543263](https://www.bbc.co.uk/newsround/48543263)

